# ما هو النفاق؟



## aHmEd tIto (28 يوليو 2008)

*انا احب في البداية اعرف الاعضاء اللي اول مرة يدخل علي المواضيع انا بحاول اعمل مقارنة بين الاسلام و المسيحية من خلال اسئلة انا عارف اجابتها اسلاميا و عايز اعرف الاجابة في المسيحية
دا مش اول موضوع ليا و انا اطلقت لقب "سلسلة المقارنة" علي مجموعة الاسئلة دي و سؤال المره دي*

*ايه هوا النفاق ؟ و يا ريت التوضيح من خلال مواقف
النفاق ممكن يكون مع الخالق ؟
النفاق موجود في القلب ولا في العقل ؟

اتمني ذكر كل المعلومات الممكنة في هذا الموضوع*


*ليكن الرب مع الجميع*


----------



## صوت الرب (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الدور علي مين يجاوب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

أهلا بك عزيزي و أهلا بكل تساؤلاتك
النفاق هو أن تظهر على شيء و لكنك من الداخل عكس هذا الشيء
و النفاق قد يكون مع الخالق ... تأمل معي الآية في اش 29 : 13
[q-bible]فَقَالَ السَّيِّدُ: «لأَنَّ هَذَا الشَّعْبَ قَدِ اقْتَرَبَ إِلَيَّ بِفَمِهِ وَأَكْرَمَنِي بِشَفَتَيْهِ وَأَمَّا قَلْبُهُ فَأَبْعَدَهُ عَنِّي وَصَارَتْ مَخَافَتُهُمْ مِنِّي وَصِيَّةَ النَّاسِ مُعَلَّمَةً 
14 لِذَلِكَ هَئَنَذَا أَعُودُ أَصْنَعُ بِهَذَا الشَّعْبِ عَجَباً وَعَجِيباً فَتَبِيدُ حِكْمَةُ حُكَمَائِهِ وَيَخْتَفِي فَهْمُ فُهَمَائِهِ».[/q-bible]
هنا نرى النفاق ... فالبشر يكرمون الخالق بالكلام
و لكن قلبهم فهو بعيد جدا عن الخالق ... و هذا يعتبر نفاقا
و الكتاب يوصينا أن نبتعد عن النفاق و المنافقين ( خر 23 : 1 )
[q-bible]لا تَقْبَلْ خَبَرا كَاذِبا. وَلا تَضَعْ يَدَكَ مَعَ الْمُنَافِقِ لِتَكُونَ شَاهِدَ ظُلْمٍ[/q-bible]
لا نضع يدنا مع المنافق لأن بالفم يخرب المنافق ( ام 11 : 9 )
[Q-BIBLE]بِالْفَمِ يُخْرِبُ الْمُنَافِقُ صَاحِبَهُ وَبِالْمَعْرِفَةِ يَنْجُو الصِّدِّيقُونَ.[/Q-BIBLE]
لكن الله سيميت جميع المنافقين كما مكتوب في ( أش 11 : 4 )
[Q-BIBLE] وَيَضْرِبُ الأَرْضَ بِقَضِيبِ فَمِهِ وَيُمِيتُ الْمُنَافِقَ بِنَفْخَةِ شَفَتَيْهِ. 
[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## aHmEd tIto (28 يوليو 2008)

*بشكرك اخي الكريم اظن ان المعني مفهوم

و علي فكرة ما فيش اختلاف

شكرا علي المرور*


----------



## fredyyy (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد: الدور علي مين يجاوب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



ahmed tito قال:


> *ايه هوا النفاق ؟ و يا ريت التوضيح من خلال مواقف*
> *النفاق ممكن يكون مع الخالق ؟*


 

*النفاق بالمعنى الكتابي هو أن ترائي*

متى 6 : 5 
«وَمَتَى *صَلَّيْتَ* فَلاَ تَكُنْ *كَالْمُرَائِينَ* فَإِنَّهُمْ يُحِبُّونَ أَنْ يُصَلُّوا قَائِمِينَ فِي الْمَجَامِعِ وَفِي زَوَايَا الشَّوَارِعِ لِكَيْ يَظْهَرُوا لِلنَّاسِ. اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُمْ قَدِ اسْتَوْفَوْا أَجْرَهُمْ! 

*إظهار التقوى المزيفة أمام الناس*
*................................................
*
أعمال الرسل : 12
21 فَفِي يَوْمٍ مُعَيَّنٍ لَبِسَ هِيرُودُسُ الْحُلَّةَ الْمُلُوكِيَّةَ وَجَلَسَ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ الْمُلْكِ وَجَعَلَ يُخَاطِبُهُمْ. 
22 فَصَرَخَ الشَّعْبُ: «*هَذَا صَوْتُ إِلَهٍ لاَ صَوْتُ إِنْسَانٍ*!» 
23 فَفِي الْحَالِ ضَرَبَهُ مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُعْطِ الْمَجْدَ لِلَّهِ فَصَارَ يَأْكُلُهُ الدُّودُ وَمَاتَ. 

*الشعب رائى ونافق الملك*
*................................................
*
 
مرقس 7 : 6 
فَأَجَابَ: «حَسَناً تَنَبَّأَ إِشَعْيَاءُ عَنْكُمْ أَنْتُمُ *الْمُرَائِينَ* كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ: هَذَا الشَّعْبُ *يُكْرِمُنِي بِشَفَتَيْهِ* وَأَمَّا قَلْبُهُ فَمُبْتَعِدٌ عَنِّي بَعِيداً 

لوقا :13
12 فَلَمَّا رَآهَا يَسُوعُ دَعَاهَا وَقَالَ لَهَا: «يَا امْرَأَةُ إِنَّكِ مَحْلُولَةٌ مِنْ ضُعْفِكِ». 
13 وَوَضَعَ عَلَيْهَا يَدَيْهِ فَفِي الْحَالِ اسْتَقَامَتْ وَمَجَّدَتِ اللهَ. 
14 *فَرَئِيسُ الْمَجْمَعِ وَهُوَ مُغْتَاظٌ لأَنَّ يَسُوعَ أَبْرَأَ فِي السَّبْتِ* قَالَ لِلْجَمْعِ: «هِيَ سِتَّةُ أَيَّامٍ يَنْبَغِي فِيهَا الْعَمَلُ فَفِي هَذِهِ ائْتُوا وَاسْتَشْفُوا *وَلَيْسَ فِي يَوْمِ السَّبْتِ*» 
15 فَأَجَابَهُ الرَّبُّ: «يَا *مُرَائِي* أَلاَ *يَحُلُّ* كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ فِي السَّبْتِ ثَوْرَهُ أَوْ حِمَارَهُ مِنَ الْمِذْوَدِ وَيَمْضِي بِهِ وَيَسْقِيهِ؟ 
16 وَهَذِهِ وَهِيَ ابْنَةُ إِبْرَهِيمَ قَدْ رَبَطَهَا الشَّيْطَانُ ثَمَانِيَ عَشْرَةَ سَنَةً أَمَا كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ تُحَلَّ مِنْ هَذَا الرِّبَاطِ فِي يَوْمِ السَّبْتِ؟»

*فرئيس المجمع الذي يحل ثوره وحماره في السبت *

*إغتاظ لشفاء إمرأة في السبت لأنه كان يُقدس السبت ( أي لا يعمل أي شئ في السبت )*

*لكي يظهر أنه يُكرم ناموس الله*


----------



## انت الفادي (28 يوليو 2008)

*بعد اجابة استاذي الحبيب صوت الرب لا يوجد ما يقال سوي اضافة صغيرة و هي:
ان النفاق هو درجة من درجات الكذب.
فيندرج تحت نفس الباب الرياء و اظهار ما غير الباطن او ابطان ما غير الظاهر.
فهو ايضا نوع من الكذب..
و المسيحية منعت الكذب بشكل عام.. و بمفهومه الكلي و ليس الجزئي فقط.. لانه قد يفكر الانسان في مخارج بأعطاء الكذب مسميات اخري كمثال ان يقول لك ان الله منع الكذب ولكنه لم يمنع الرياء و هذا اولا و اخيرا هو تلاعب في الالفاظ مرفوض تماما في المسيحية.. لذلك تمنع المسيحية الكذب بشكله العام و بالطبع يندرج الفروع تحت العنوان الرئيسي الكذب.
بمعني اخر.. نجد ان هناك مثلا من يقول يوجد كذبة كبيرة و كذبة صغيرة.. او بالدارجي.. كذبة بيضة و كذبة سوده..
متجاهلا الكلمة الاولي للمسمي و هي ّّ كذبةّّ  فهي بجميع اشكالها كذبة. و هي مرفوضة في المسيحية.
كما الرياء و النفاق ايضا مرفوض.
لان الكتاب المقدس علمنا شئ هام جدا وهو :
الانجيل بحسب متي البشير الاصحاح الخامس
*[q-bible]  [size=-2]33[/size]*  ايضا سمعتم انه قيل للقدماء لا تحنث بل أوف للرب اقسامك.** 34  واما انا فاقول لكم لا تحلفوا البتة.لا بالسماء لانها كرسي الله. 35  ولا بالارض لانها موطئ قدميه.ولا باورشليم لانها مدينة الملك العظيم. 36  ولا تحلف براسك لانك لا تقدر ان تجعل شعرة واحدة بيضاء او سوداء.37  بل ليكن كلامكم نعم نعم لا لا.وما زاد على ذلك فهو من الشرير*[/q-bible]
*
هذا هو تعليم الكتاب المقدس عزيزي... ان يكون كلامنا نعم نعم لا لا..و ما عدا ذلك فهو من الشرير.
لا نفاق.. لا مواربة لا يوجد ما بين البينين.. و لا يوجد ما بين الابيض و الاسود. 


*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ما هو النفاق؟*

شكراً لإخوتى الأحباء على هذه الردود المتكاملة .
+++ وألخصها فى مفهوم :" الحق " ، فالحق -- فى المسيحية -- فوق المصلحة والمنفعة ، فإن الرب قال : [ كن أميناً إلى الموت ، فأعطيك أكليل الحياة ] 
+++  الله هو الحق ، ولذلك لا يصح أن نضع شيئاً فوق الحق ، لذلك قال الرب : [ من أحب أباً أو أماً أو أخاً أو أختاً ...... حتى نفسه ، أكصر منى ، فلا يستحقنى ] ، فليس فى المسيحية مناصرة للأخ على حساب الحق ، بل الحق فوق الجميع ، لأن الله هو الحق .


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ما هو النفاق؟*

++ أعتذر عن الخطأ فى كتابة الآية ، وتصحيحها  هو : [ من أحب أباً أو أما أو أخاً أو أختاً ...... حتى نفسه ،* أكثر* من ، فلا يستحقنى ]


----------



## aHmEd tIto (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: ما هو النفاق؟*

*ولا يهمك اخي الحبيب*


----------

